# Cwc New Buy



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Im looking at the Silvermans web site and can't decide between the standard G10 at Â£79.99 or the 2000 RAF model with date at Â£99.99 and a free batery change !!

Apart from the date window and no battery hatch it says the RAF model has no "TRITIUM" for lume ? What does this mean in the real world ?

What would you spend your money on ?

Thanks


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Tritium is a radioactive material used to make the hands glow. Luminova is used more commonly these days and needs to be charged with light to glow where as trit lume glows naturally through its life although it does decay over the years. Looks nice as it ages though.

I'd get the original G10 personally. I like the battery hatch and the whole design. That's just me though. They can be picked up second hand relatively cheaply. There have been a few passed through the forum of late but none at the moment however.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

agree unless you realy want a date

the battery hatch is better


----------

